
It would cost $175k to clone Instagram - andgarzon
http://pricetaghq.com/blog/correct-price-1-billion-instagram
======
nickbarnwell
I feel the article vastly underestimates the difficulties associated with
scaling to Instagram's size at buyout and the time it takes for developers to
come to terms with and accommodate that. The first 80% of Instagram is the app
and sharing, the next 20% of building the network out is where all the value
was created and the majority of development time was invested.

The founders described it as "replacing all the components of a car while
driving it at 100mph", and even having worked on projects orders of magnitude
smaller (albeit with a considerably more complex datamodel) I can't say I
disagree.

~~~
johnla
True. I watched an interview of one of the founders and he revealed that
Instagram is just a offshoot feature of their original product. So the cost of
mistakes are not taken into account.

It's like someone proving out that E=MC^2 AFTER Einstein already figured out
the problem.

It's still a cool exercise to do! I wish he would do that for more sites and
apps! I bet the Draw Something app isn't that expensive to reproduce.

~~~
andgarzon
Agree with both of you guys. And of course I am making a lot of assumptions,
but wanted to help devs realize the value of different components of a
business. Because if that wasn't the case, Facebook could have just build an
app just like Instagram.

------
davorivas
Very interesting article, and besides all the good and proper reasons for
this, I also believe it was a way for facebook to "show off" how much they
have and can spend. And yes good teams are worth a whole lot.

~~~
jpatiaga
Yes, there is a lot of marketing involved in this acquisition, besides the
importance of Instagram in the industry.

------
Overkillica
Awesome article. I think Facebook did the correct move, otherwise, other big
tech company would have acquired Instagram instead.

------
jpatiaga
Drop.io: $10M Snaptu: $70M Instagram: $1000M Having everybody talk about your
latest acquisition: Priceless! There are some things money can't buy. For
everything else, there's Facebook.

------
josebui
It is a great app, but I think Facebook overpaid

------
andrefy
Interesting, sometimes we underestimate the value of assets that cannot be
easily estimate

------
davidbepa
It's a nice app based on a simple idea. It's worth it.

------
johnla
BRB, making Instagram

------
Naruba
I guess developing is being too easy...

------
AndyPratt
Really interesting! Looks like FB overpaid! Ha

------
cambraca
I guess teams are worth a lot more than I thought

------
asheimberg
Finally someone takes a different stab at the Instagram news!

------
garyvergara
I thinks is worth it. A great app. And a good strategy of FB to absorb a
potencial competitor

